# Looking for Ideas



## steamurr (Jul 11, 2018)

Looking for an idea to spruce up this area where my gate is. The rock bed obviously does not look that great. Could I add some plants there to spruce it up? I do not mind watering. Another thought... is there a climbing vine that could cover that wall?

A man can only take pinterest ideas for so long... hoping someone can help me out. Thanks!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

The last thing I would want is ivy on the wall. It leaves a mess if you remove it and it brings bugs into the home. I also wouldn't plant anything that close to the house. Again, bugs move from plants to the home. I would leave the rock and put a planter box which is long and skinny across that wall but on the edge of the concrete. Then with it being a foot or so tall and plants in it, it'll be easy to walk behind it and trim or do any maintenance. Something like this but placed on the concrete and more plants that they did.


----------



## steamurr (Jul 11, 2018)

That makes sense. And I like that idea! Appreciate the input. That's something I had not thought of but could look good and wouldn't have to dispose of all of the rocks somehow.


----------



## apmy41 (May 5, 2019)

Maybe flower boxes on the windows...real or artificial depending on bugs, of course


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

Looks like a good place to extend your NG or Propane tank to support enhanced grilling efforts. I ran 15 feet of black gas pipe along my brick to a similar area, and dropped in a quick connect adapter. Now, I have a place to connect my grill/smoker/generator/anything else that requires gas.


----------

